# Time to make Cheese



## OneFineAcre (Jun 22, 2014)

We tend to leave our kids with their mama's longer because we are a little bit lazy 

But this year we were very fortunate to sell bucklings from our best does as soon as they could leave.  We are milking those girls now twice a day to keep in milk to the state fair.  We have others that still have their kids but we are milking.
Any way, we are getting about 15 quarts per week.  This is a weeks worth.




 

This is about 6lbs of Chevre.  And we had another 4 quarts of milk after making this.  This is why we mostly make Chevre because we have so much and have a number of "clients" who take all we can make.


----------



## Hutch (Jun 22, 2014)

How many goats are you milking for 15 quarts?  Have you tested for butterfat content?  Is the recipe for the cheese posted?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 22, 2014)

We are milking 5 Nigerians.  But, only two have no kids and are full time twice per day milkers. The others are kind of latchkey with their kids.

Plus, we are feeding about half back to kids.  We also have one kind of thin doe and feed her milk back to her.

That milk is really coming from our two best does who give two quarts each per day.  We have another who produces that much whose kid is leaving tomorrow.


No, we've never tested for butter fat.  We were going to milk test this spring, but  life got in the way.

My wife watched a video on Utube and kind of tweaked her own recipe.  She get's a chevre specific bacteria from American Brewmasters in Raleigh. They are a beer brewing outlet but sell cheese stuff too.

Chevre is really easy to make.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2015)

OK I just have to ask, how to pronounce chevre? Great milking results!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 23, 2015)

so how long did you store the milk before using it for cheese?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 23, 2015)

Here ya go - pronunciation of Chevre (I've been doing it wrong all these years!)


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 23, 2015)

Baymule said:


> OK I just have to ask, how to pronounce chevre? Great milking results!



We are definitely doing the 24 hour milk test at our spring show Memorial Day weekend.
  Right now we are planning to test all of them even if we feel like they have no shot of getting a milking star mostly because for $10 to be in the test you get lab analysis on protein and fat for the milk.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 23, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> so how long did you store the milk before using it for cheese?



We accumulated for about a week before we made cheese.
Maurine made the cheese in batches with 5 quarts of milk.
But, I know she has  tweaked the process some to make with less milk.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 23, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> We accumulated for about a week before we made cheese.
> Maurine made the cheese in batches with 5 quarts of milk.
> But, I know she has  tweaked the process some to make with less milk.



so you just kept it refrigerated then till you were ready to use?  I haven't read/know much about cheese making but you don't pasteurized the milk correct?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 23, 2015)

So do you find that the best way to store is in glass jars?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 23, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> So do you find that the best way to store is in glass jars?


Probably not for that much.  Our fridge would be full of jars.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 23, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Here ya go - pronunciation of Chevre (I've been doing it wrong all these years!)



We make a ton of it and I've been pronouncing it wrong too


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 23, 2015)

A favorite here is Roasted Garlic with Chives.
The key is in how you roast the garlic!

We also make some that is more of a cream cheese consistency and use it on our bagels. I like walnut w/Vermont maple syrup. It is nice and spreadable.

We use more milk than what the culture calls for. I like it mild.

@OneFineAcre  what do you all do with your whey?

We give it to friends that have feeder pigs and neighbors that have a blueberry farm.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 23, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> A favorite here is Roasted Garlic with Chives.
> The key is in how you roast the garlic!
> 
> We also make some that is more of a cream cheese consistency and use it on our bagels. I like walnut w/Vermont maple syrup. It is nice and spreadable.
> ...



We plan on feeder pigs....
I like garlic and dill and sun dried tomato and basil

Maurine has used plain to make cheesecKe


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 23, 2015)

you guys are making me hungry!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 23, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> you guys are making me hungry!



My kids love it! Crackers though... geez, the amount of crackers they go through I need stock in keebler/nabisco.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 23, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> We plan on feeder pigs....
> I like garlic and dill and sun dried tomato and basil
> 
> Maurine has used plain to make cheesecKe



DH like lemon/dill I can't get it right though.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 23, 2015)

so is there a specific recipe that you follow and then add the different flavors?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 23, 2015)

Usually you can find the packets for "Chevre" at a brewmasters store or the
http://www.cheesemaking.com/shop/chevre-ds-culture-5-pack.html


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 23, 2015)

I am working on the sour cream since that seems to be a "staple" food here. 
We hate yogurt so non go on yogurt here.
Cottage cheese is very good and the cream cheese is another I am working toward. The mozz you want the milk to getto a certain ph so let milk stay in the fridge for 3 days.

Babs helped us make Feta.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 23, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> so is there a specific recipe that you follow and then add the different flavors?



yes, we make the cheese and then roll in the spices.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 23, 2015)

I make a pretty tasty roasted garlic and rosemary chevre'.  It's sooo good - on crackers or crumbled in a salad.

@Southern by choice - have you tried making Greek yogurt from goats milk?  I wasn't so pleased with the consistency of goat milk yogurt so I started draining it and it turns out so thick and delicious!  DH likes his with a sprinkle of cinnamon and stevia.  Me, I go straight for the honey to drizzle over mine.

And, if you let the yogurt culture overnight (or a little longer) it gets very tangy and makes a pretty good sour cream substitute.  Might not be able to fool your crew with it, but it's pretty darn good when there's no sour cream in sight!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 23, 2015)

@frustratedearthmother  the yogurt is a texture thing mostly. 

Sour cream is a biggy around here that is why we utilize 3 gallons of milk per day. We go through *5* 16oz containers a week. 

Cottage cheese.... as much as we can keep in the fridge!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 23, 2015)

may have to look into all these items, now just to find the time


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 23, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> so you just kept it refrigerated then till you were ready to use?  I haven't read/know much about cheese making but you don't pasteurized the milk correct?



Maurine pasteurizes when she makes it.  You can make it without pasteurizing.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Here ya go - pronunciation of Chevre (I've been doing it wrong all these years!)


Shev? thats it? thanks, i sure mangled that one!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 23, 2015)

Baymule said:


> Shev? thats it? thanks, i sure mangled that one!


I thought it said
Sher
Cher


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 23, 2015)

I have always thought it was Chev-


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2015)

haha, not only can we not speak correctly, it seems we can't hear either!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 23, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> I have always thought it was Chev-


I've always thought it was Chev


----------



## hilarie (Apr 23, 2015)

Thought I'd throw my nickel's worth in, since it's about *cheese* - my favorite subject 
I agree, chevre is da bomb, and it's easy to make, and you can flavor it with ANYthing - herbs, garlic&pepper, chipotle honey, etc.  I have full size dairy goats and I'm milking 3 right now, so I'm basically swimming in milk and making cheese every day to keep from doing the backstroke in it.  I also don't pasteurize my milk; I think it tastes better and is better for me IF it's handled right to use it raw.  I milk into a tank with refreezable ice bricks in it so the milk is instantly chilled and cold enough to drink when it goes into the house.  Then it's decanted into sanitized half gallon glass jars and refrigerated at 38 degrees until it's made into cheese - and that's rarely more than a day or two.  I figure it isn't pasteurized, and the process of making chevre doesn't heat it up much (86 degrees), so the sooner it's used, the better.  I don't like to let it sit for long even in the fridge, even in a sterile jar; it ain't a sterile world, and I treat raw milk with respect.  Cheeses where you acidify, like mozzarella, I feel a little easier about; or where the temperature is raised pretty high, like ricotta (to 190 deg.) are also less iffy.  I do envy you that Nigerian milk, though - so rich and yummy!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 23, 2015)

And I was worse than everyone - I that it was Chev-er...spoken with a French accent of course, lol!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 23, 2015)

This old thread sure got some legs


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 25, 2015)

Plain on a cracker with pepper jelly
Yum Yum


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2015)

I guess everyone has cheese on the mind.  I can't wait to try some new cheeses this year.


----------



## hilarie (Apr 29, 2015)

What do you want to make that's new?


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm going to try pepper jack and cheddar.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 22, 2015)

We have been giving our whey to friends that are raising feeder pigs.
I would like to be able to use the whey especially once those pigs go to slaughter.
Since we just made Mozzarella 2 days ago and this am Chevre I decided to try the Ricotta made from the whey.

Has anyone tried this yet?

I am hoping to make stuffed shells if it comes out ok. 

If anyone has which recipe did you follow?

Edited to add just looked up Manicotti... hmmm I can use my Mozz and Ricotta


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 22, 2015)

No but I am reading a book called Goats Produce Too! by Mary Jane Toth that has multiple recipes.

Still have to try making Chevre....but my kids drink the milk too fast 

Found a simple recipe for making Cottage Cheese, may try that- it uses whole goat milk and cultured buttermilk.

when you leave the mixture sit at room temperature -do you cover it with anything to keep it clean or does it need to stay uncovered.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 22, 2015)

I cover everything. 
Are you kidding with the doors be opened and closed and all the in/out no way would I want a fly on my hanging cheese or whey etc.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 22, 2015)

Maurine's new job managing the farmers market has led to a boom in our cheese sales.  We can't fill all of the orders at this point.  
We are on "back order" like Hoeggers.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 22, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Maurine's new job managing the farmers market has led to a boom in our cheese sales.  We can't fill all of the orders at this point.
> We are on "back order" like Hoeggers.



That's great


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 22, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> I cover everything.
> Are you kidding with the doors be opened and closed and all the in/out no way would I want a fly on my hanging cheese or whey etc.



, my house will be on the quiet side for the next few days- DD and DS(13) are heading to State Youth 4-H Conf. so only DS(10) is left with me....

Is it okay to use a double boiler through out the cheese making process- even on the 1st step of warming up the milk?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 22, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Maurine's new job managing the farmers market has led to a boom in our cheese sales.  We can't fill all of the orders at this point.
> We are on "back order" like Hoeggers.



I am having a hard time understanding the law side of this for selling non-aged cheese.... 
can you post or pm me the info?

We keep being asked about our cheese and I am not selling it because I am uncertain about the law regarding the sales.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 22, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> I am having a hard time understanding the law side of this for selling non-aged cheese....
> can you post or pm me the info?
> 
> We keep being asked about our cheese and I am not selling it because I am uncertain about the law regarding the sales.



This is all that I know about it. 

North Carolina General Statutes 130A-279 - Sale or dispensing of milk
North Carolina General Statutes > Chapter 130A > Article 8 > § 130A-279 - Sale or dispensing of milk
Only milk that is Grade "A" pasteurized milk may be sold or dispensed directly to consumers for human consumption. Raw milk and raw milk products shall be sold or dispensed only to a permitted milk hauler or to a processing facility at which the processing of milk is permitted, graded, or regulated by a local, State, or federal agency. The Commission may adopt rules to provide exceptions for dispensing raw milk and raw milk products for nonhuman consumption. Any raw milk or raw milk product dispensed as animal feed shall include on its label the statement "NOT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION" in letters at least one-half inch in height. Any raw milk or raw milk product dispensed as animal feed shall also include on its label the statement "IT IS NOT LEGAL TO SELL RAW MILK FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION IN NORTH CAROLINA." "Sale" or "sold" shall mean any transaction that involves the transfer or dispensing of milk and milk products or the right to acquire milk and milk products through barter or contractual arrangement or in exchange for any other form of compensation including, but not limited to, the sale of shares or interest in a cow, goat, or other lactating animal or herd. (1983, c. 891, s. 2; 2004-195, s. 6.2; 2008-88, s. 2.)


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks.

I have this from http://www.ncagr.gov/fooddrug/food/homebiz.htm

... cheese is considered "high-risk" which falls into a NON-home based
_All *high-risk products* must be produced in a *non-home based commercial facility* . These include, but are not limited to:
_

_Refrigerated or frozen products_
_Low-acid canned foods_
_Dairy products_
_Seafood products_
_Bottled water_
_*Low-risk packaged foods *are the only products allowed to be produced at home. These can include:
_

Baked goods
Jams and jellies
Candies
Dried mixes
Spices
_Some _sauces and liquids
Pickles and acidified foods
But then I read cheese can be made at home but must be inspected must have separate sinks may not have ANY animals in the home.

Talk about confusing... geesh.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 22, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have this from http://www.ncagr.gov/fooddrug/food/homebiz.htm
> 
> ...



I think this would apply if it is sold for human consumption.
Not if sold as animal feed.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 22, 2015)

I can see it now...
 Garlic and Chive Chevre for your dog!   

It is simply confusing to me... this is from Carolina farm stewards...

Manufactured Milk Products: Ice Cream, Butter & Cheese Although ice cream, butter, and cheese are derived from milk, they are not considered Grade “A” milk products as that term is legally understood. Instead, they are characterized as manufactured milk products, and are subject to different regulatory requirements. State law and regulations require facilities in which ice cream96 and cheese are made to be kept clean and in sanitary condition, with the maintenance of suitable washrooms and bathroom facilities, to prevent product contamination. These requirements extend to the appliances, utensils, and tools used to make and handle the cream, ice cream, butter, or cheese; all must be properly cleaned or sterilized.97 These requirements also apply to mobile frozen dessert units. Regulations require the use of sanitary milk piping in the mobile unit, and state that the equipment must be taken apart and thoroughly washed after each day’s use.98 The NC Department of Agriculture has the authority to inspect these operations and enforce the regulatory requirements.99 A valid inspection certificate is required, and it is illegal to operate without one.100 The Department is authorized to order the facility to close in the event of violations.101 An inspection certificate is also required to manufacture cheese for retail sale. The inspections are intended to ensure that the facility in which the cheese is made is clean and sanitary and safe for human consumption.102 Clean and sanitary means that the facility and equipment are thoroughly cleaned after each use and that facility conditions protect the product from contamination. Safe for human consumption means that the product is not adulterated with any chemical, physical, or biological substance that is deleterious to health. The state has adopted by reference federal rules for cheese.103 These federal rules set forth the definition and standard of identity for many different types of cheeses. The rules also require proper labeling of all cheeses offered for sale, including a list of each ingredient in the product, in accordance with general labeling requirements discussed above.


I guess we will stick to putting it in the freezer for the dry months.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 22, 2015)

We aren't selling it at the Farmers market.  It's just that when the farmers market was being planned the local newspaper did a couple of stories, one of which was a profile on Maurine.  She of course mentioned our goats.  As soon as that story ran, the reporter said she wanted to visit and do a story about us and the goats. It was page one on the Sunday edition.  So, everyone in east wake county knows we have goats and make cheese and everyone wants some.

But, we do know a farm in Angier, we were just at their place weekend before last for our NCDGBA meeting and pot luck that does sell raw milk and cheese at the Fuquay Varina farmers market.  The containers are properly labeled not for human consumption per the guidelines.

My point was, I don't think the commercial kitchen would make it legal for "human" consumption, if the milk you start with is not.

Everyone knows that allowing for the sale "for pet" consumption is a loophole to allow the sale of raw milk, without actually doing it.

I also don't think there is a lot of energy to harass people about milk and cheese, at least I haven't seen any publicity about a rash of raids on bootleg cheese operations.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 22, 2015)

In good old over regulated CA I can't even give the cheese away without facing legal consequences. And they do raid farms on a fairly regular basis...hence the dairy...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 22, 2015)

Well...my ricotta was a bust. 

Called several friends... none of them have had any luck with making it from the whey. Milk yes, whey no.

Nothing lost it will go to the pigs. 

I do have several gallons right now waiting to be used so I may try it with the milk and see how it goes.  

Meanwhile I am trying to figure what flavors I want the Chevre.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 22, 2015)

babsbag said:


> In good old over regulated CA I can't even give the cheese away without facing legal consequences. And they do raid farms on a fairly regular basis...hence the dairy...


You can't give it away
That is crazy 

There are no less than 10
Ads on CL now for raw milk goat and cow
All quoting the state law
From $10 to $14 per gallon


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 22, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Well...my ricotta was a bust.
> 
> Called several friends... none of them have had any luck with making it from the whey. Milk yes, whey no.
> 
> ...



We've made ricotta before with milk and used it in lasagna
Never tried it with whey
Have you tried any aged cheeses?


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 22, 2015)

I've made ricotta twice with the whey from making lemon cheese.  Or at least it might be ricotta, I'm not sure.  Put another way, *something* cheese-like precipitated out of the whey when I heated it to 200 degrees (one batch adding vinegar, one batch I didn't).  It was firmer and different-tasting than the lemon cheese.  I'm still very new at cheesemaking...


----------



## babsbag (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok, there are 2 kinds of whey, acid whey and sweet whey; they are not the same. You can't make ricotta from Chevre whey.  I will cut and paste...

ACID WHEY
This comes from cheeses where you use lemons, vinegar, citric acid, etc. to acidify the milk.  For example, if you make our *30 Minute Mozzarella*, Panir, Lemon Cheese or Whole Milk Ricotta, your whey will be acidic.  It also comes from making Chevre, Camembert, Feta, etc. where the pH is down around 4.6-4.8.  This whey is tangy tasting and it may be frozen to use later.


*Uses:
Pour on acid loving plants or where the soil is too alkaline.
Make a fruit drink by reconstituting the juice with it instead of whey.  Or, make lemonade by adding sweetener.
Add seasonings and use as a marinade for meat.
Add a few tablespoons of it to the soaking water of your beans.
Feed it to your dog(s) or chickens.
Cook your oatmeal, rice or polenta in it.*

SWEET WHEY
This comes from cheeses where bacterial cultures have been used and the whey has been drained at a pH of 5.2 or above.  This includes all hard cheeses (Cheddar, in particular), Yogurt Cheese, and most soft cheeses.  This whey not only has vitamins, minerals and proteins, but also beneficial bacteria (which aids digestion).  It has a milder flavor than acid whey.  It may be frozen for later use, but not if you will be making Ricotta or a whey cheese from it.

*Uses:
All of the uses above apply to this whey.
It may be used as a substitute for buttermilk in any recipe, especially pancakes, cornbread and scones.
It may be used as a substitute for the liquid in any bread recipe.  (Some recommend using only ½ cup at first, but most of us end up replacing all the liquid with whey.)  It may cause the bread to rise a little faster than usual and brown quicker, but the taste is wonderful.
Add to soup.
Add to bath water.
Freeze it in cubes and add it to smoothies.
Make Ricotta.
Make Mysost or Gjetost (See Whey Cheeses) .*


----------



## babsbag (Jun 23, 2015)

I have made Farmhouse cheddar and it was ok, pretty dry but edible. http://www.leeners.com/cheese/recipes/cheddar1.shtml

I do Feta on a regular basis and I have done mozarella and cottage cheese too. Love the feta, not crazy about the moz. and the cottage cheese was a lot of work for something that didn't keep very long. I did Camembert once but I need a better way to age it. I also do yogurt and Keifer. Love the keifer. And let's not forget ice cream.

My dairy will do fluid milk and Chevre to start and then add yogurt, keifer, ice cream and maybe butter. At some point would like to add aged cheeses but that is an art I have not mastered.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 24, 2015)

babsbag said:


> Ok, there are 2 kinds of whey, acid whey and sweet whey; they are not the same. You can't make ricotta from Chevre whey.  I will cut and paste...



This is great info - thank you!  I have the "Home Cheesemaking" book, but it doesn't make a distinction between sweet and acid whey, and I hadn't read through their website for more about whey.

So, the 'extra' curd I got when I increased the temperature after making the lemon cheese was *not* ricotta.  More reading has led me to find that the temperatures for lemon cheese type recipes vary - the recipe I have says 175°, but I've seen a range up to about 200 - so maybe I need to go to a higher temperature?  I am finding I get something starting to precipitate out of the milk at about 180 to 185, without adding anything (unpasteurized, unhomogenized sheep's milk).  Does anyone know if that happens with goat's milk, too?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow! Wish there was  something about that in ANY of the recipes I looked at. As a matter of real irritation the one recipe said after you make your mozzarella don't waste the whey make ricotta.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 24, 2015)

That is probably true of Mozzarella but not the 30 min. one where you add citric acid.

I will try any recipe with goat milk since that is all I have. Some are good...some not so good. Cheddar and gouda came out ok. Those were the cheeses I make the ricotta from.

My "go to" book is by Ricki Carroll when it comes to home cheese making. All of the Ricotta recipes say whey has to be not more than 3 hours old.  I have made ricotta from whey by just heating it until it foams, but not boils. Turn off the heat and let it set for 5 min. Skim off the foam and then pour the whey though butter muslin.

I have also made ricotta by adding cider vinegar and also adding mesophilic starter to improve the flavor.

Gjetost is on my bucket list, as is mastering Camembert.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 24, 2015)

@norseofcourse if the book you have is by Ricki Carrol then I don't think there is any mention of the whey other than saying that it has to be whey from making hard cheese. For those  that want the science behind cheese making the book _Mastering Artisan Cheesemaking_ by Gianaclis Caldwell is the best.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 24, 2015)

babsbag said:


> @norseofcourse if the book you have is by Ricki Carrol then I don't think there is any mention of the whey other than saying that it has to be whey from making hard cheese. For those  that want the science behind cheese making the book _Mastering Artisan Cheesemaking_ by Gianaclis Caldwell is the best.



I just checked that book out of the library and will be reading it


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 25, 2015)

Had so much going on tonight but in the midst of crazy text calls and emails I managed to make RICOTTA!


It came out great... still draining... 1 gallon of milk does not make a lot of ricotta. 

We did the recipe where you heat til real high and hold for 20 minutes and then add the fresh squeezed lemon juice. 

Uh.... yeah LOTS of lemons. 

Very tasty! 

I plan on mixing it with Mozzarella and Parmesan and doing stuffed Portabella Mushrooms! 

It would take 12 gallons of milk for me to make enough for stuffed shells to feed my family. LOL  And only a few of us like Portabellas so we get the good stuff!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 26, 2015)

so once you are done making cheese and can't use what has drained off for more cheese....what do you use it for?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 26, 2015)

Feeder pigs  ...Blueberry bushes..
Making more today... will do a side of stuffed large shells (not jumbo) some portabellas and a nice salad.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 26, 2015)

oh ok, my blueberry bushes will be happy , will pour on them once it is done raining.

We just finished trying to make ricotta cheese from the whey drained from the Chevre we made the other day- we used some more whole goat milk and lemon juice- we ended up with about 2 cups of ricotta- will use it in lasagna today.


----------



## germanchickTX (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi, does anyone know the law for selling milk products in TX and can tell me in Laymans terms? I'm not good with understanding legalese language...
Could I give it away for "donations" and with labeling as "not for Human consumption" and/or with "at your own risk"?
Thanks!


----------

